# Euro mount is done



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got my euro mount back a couple weeks ago. I haven't had time to post it yet, but I am very pleased how it turned out. I had it cleaned with the beetles and then camo dipped, a lot cheaper than a shoulder mount and something very different.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow thats the coolest euro mount ive ever seen thats sweet congrats on the buck!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That looks good!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin mount. Never saw one like that.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Where did you get the camo dip done at? Whats something like that cost?
Very cool mount!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

His name is Jerry Holbrook, and his business name is Plott Hill taxidermy. He is located in Perry county just south of Somerset. He charges 75$ for a skull cleaning and dipped or 40$ for cleaned and bleached. He had a bleached skull there, and man it was white! The beatles are much better than boiling, the skulls come out really clean and there is no yellow tint to them.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Definitely worth it. Looks great. And can't beat the price.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

man, i'd pay even 150 bucks for a mount like that in a heartbeat. very unique!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

That thing looks awesome! I have always heard that beetles do a good job, and your mount definately shows it. Nice buck and great mount.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

forgot to ask...

How long did it take for you to get it back?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I was never a fan of Euro mounts ,,,but with you getting the camo dip,,I have to admit I have changed my mind...Very nice mount and not bad in price....JIM....CL....


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, that dipping is becoming real popular in the industry. It's not my favorite but if you like it then hats off to ya! I'm a sucker for the natural color of bone personally.

You must shoot some dandy bucks...even being a taxidermist, I'd mount that sucker!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ojibwa said:


> Yeah, that dipping is becoming real popular in the industry. It's not my favorite but if you like it then hats off to ya! I'm a sucker for the natural color of bone personally.


I was thinking the same thing. I like the natural bone color better myself. That mount looks nice but I personally would go natural as well.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I never cared for the skull mounts until I saw this one in camo. Wonder if they could simply do the skull in a dark brown color rather than bleached white?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Shortdrift...After seeing the one done in camo, I am sure there is someone out here that will be able to do it in any color a guy may want...,...JIM....CL....


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Nice mount. Does anyone know of anyone that can do a skull mount up here in northeast ohio. feel free to pm me.


----------

